# I need brown...



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2007)

I need to make a fudgesicle soap bar *this weekend *but do not have a brown colorant. Is there anything in my kitchen or at the grocery store I can use to turm clear M&P brown?

Food coloring just does not make a nice brown.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

Chocolate or if you are making MP red and green food coloring.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2007)

I thought about cocoa powder, that would work right?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I thought about cocoa powder, that would work right?



That should work.  
You won't need a lot.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jul 29, 2007)

cocoa powder is actually what makes for a good brown color.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes, cocoa makes a nice brown!


----------



## Wintersnow (Aug 8, 2007)

Cocoa will also make it smell yummy as well.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, good 'ole Hershey's (or generic) cocoa is a great colorant in CP I know.  I used to use black oxide, way too strong and discolored my soap while in the shower and a washcloth.  I then started using the cocoa, me liked very much!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 10, 2007)

Something that will naturally color soap brown is vanilla fragrance oil, unless it's a white vanilla.  Vanilla gives a subtle scent, and turns soap deep brown.


----------



## edco76 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yummy I love fudgesicles! I would go with cocoa. I tried some chocolate soap once. It was a disaster (way to hard and brittle and didnt smell well) But the color was awesome. I even molded it in a cocoa container. Looked great.


----------



## sarahjane (Nov 15, 2007)

I always use cocoa powder to get brown!  It is the best.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

I have used melted chocolate (3 small squares per lb soap) and swirled it.
It turned out really pretty and looks GOOD on the ingredient list as well!


----------

